# which live plant can be used in a white's frog tank?



## animalmadally (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive kept tree frogs and other exotics for many years but have only just started to use live plants. i have a red poinsetta plant, ivy and a bromelia plant. can any of these be used in my white's tree frog tank at all? ive read on the internet and i keep getting mixed messages so wanted to double check first before putting them in the tank. thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ponsieta is toxic, and Ivy is mildly toxic (although I do use it with some frogs). The bromeliad should be fine.


----------



## animalmadally (Mar 6, 2012)

*.*

thankyou for the info


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ponsieta is toxic, and Ivy is mildly toxic (although I do use it with some frogs). The bromeliad should be fine.


in what way toxic ???


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I recently got a couple from homebase, one was called goose foot and a ivy type plant


----------



## animalmadally (Mar 6, 2012)

*.*

thanks. ill look them up, might have to get the goose foot one, its really nice.
i think from what ive read, the pollen in the poinsettia harms the frogs skin? if thats correct..


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

I ain't saying that mine are safe ! just wondering if anyone knows they are lol


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Alison, I figured you eventually get an account on here (I'm Ellen's husband off Facebook by the way haha. Unless there's another Ally from Sheffield with a male iguana called Jubjub lol). Your best bet for plants is to have this thread available http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/449728-toxic-plants-list.html on your phone when you're at garden centres or B&Q/ Homebase as it's priceless until you become more accustomed to which plants are safe and which aren't.

Personally I'd ditch the ponsietta anyway to be safe. Some ivy is fine as I've used it myself but I found it was a pain in the arse to keep alive with that level of humidity and abuse from the frogs so I ripped it out.

The cuttings you got from me of the wandering jew, the asparagus fern and the fittonia are all safe as I use them myself so if you looked down similar lines to those you'll be off to a good start. The fittonia particularly is available in a few different varieties which look really nice when mixed together- I've got three colours in with my whites but don't be too gutted when they get a fair bit of batter like mine have haha. Bromeliads are always good, just get strong ones for the same reason. Boston ferns and maidenhair ferns are all commonly available in Homebase and again are really good hard wearing plants for whites, try and source a mini Boston fern if you can though as they get pretty monstrous although you should be fine in your massive Exo.

If you need any more tips don't be frightened to ask :2thumb:


----------



## animalmadally (Mar 6, 2012)

oh hi  haha. aw thanks a lot! yeah im using those plant cuttings and moss i got from you, theyre gorgeous and growing loads! i only have 1 white's atm but im buying a few more today actually so strong plants it is! 
thanks a lot for the advice, ill definitely look into those! wanting to fill it out a little bit more so im sure they'll do the trick!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

An adult White's tree frog will obliterate pretty much every plant listed so far, even wandering jew gets smashed to nothing. Think bulldoser crossed with kangaroo, and you will get an idea.

This is why I keep it simple with my White's. Dracaena, prayer plant and pothos. All of these are seriously tough plants and easy to grow. Anthurium scandens would probably do ok with them too.

Just a word to the wise re ivy as well. Humidity shouldn't be a problem in a White's viv (the warmth will be though), BUT if an English ivy establishes itself it stands a very good chance of rooting into the silicone used to build the viv etc, and leaving you with a real mess should you ever try to remove it.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> in what way toxic ???


Ponsietta is actively poisonous- the sap in particular is very nasty. Ivy is less toxic for animals that don't actually eat it, but can cause contact dermatitis- and it's not good to eat crickets that have chewed on the leaves. I do use it in tanks sometimes, but it's only fair to pass on the warning.


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ponsietta is actively poisonous- the sap in particular is very nasty. Ivy is less toxic for animals that don't actually eat it, but can cause contact dermatitis- and it's not good to eat crickets that have chewed on the leaves. I do use it in tanks sometimes, but it's only fair to pass on the warning.


cheers matey, some out looks there I ain't even given a thought to ! more reading then !!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> An adult White's tree frog will obliterate pretty much every plant listed so far, even wandering jew gets smashed to nothing. Think bulldoser crossed with kangaroo, and you will get an idea.
> 
> This is why I keep it simple with my White's. Dracaena, prayer plant and pothos. All of these are seriously tough plants and easy to grow. Anthurium scandens would probably do ok with them too.
> 
> ...


See, the way mines planted it was a semi established tank so I knew where the frogs would be hanging out. They tend to sleep to the right in the day where I have pothos and ficus which have coped quite well being crushed for 12 hours a day. The jew is top left where they don't go and is more for look than functionality. The asparagus fern and bostons seem hard as nails and have coped really well and the fittonia is at the front where, if they're going to venture is'nt particularly common although of all the plants in there this has taken the most abuse.

Also, I should have been clearer- the ivy was in with my pygmy chameleons, not my whites, but my experience with it wasn't amazing so I'll never use it again.

Jon


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You must have less destructive White's than mine is all I can say. lol I have one that makes the tank vibrate when she jumps now....

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> You must have less destructive White's than miwane is all I can say. lol I have one that makes the tank vibrate when she jumps now....
> 
> Ade


Mine are quite well behaved by the sound of it then haha. I think the only reason the fittonia hasnt been destroyed is because it's right by the water bowl and they much prefer dropping from a branch than hop in lol


----------

